# Keeper's visit to the vet



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I took Keeper in to have some tests run just to see how she is doing on the inside, as clinically she is doing remarkably well. We ran a senior CBC and checked liver values as well as the vet did an unltrasound to look at her liver. (Not a full scale US machine a small portable one that allows some insight). 
Well we are now greeted by the phrase "There's Hank and the Miracle girl". My vet is still pleasantly amazed that she is still here with us. She felt that the illness/problems she had the past year would have taken her to the Bridge. Kind of makes you realize that each day is SO precious, if you do not already. But I digress.
The US shows the liver has numerous lesions. But obviously they are not going away. Her weight has maintained where it was 2 months ago. And she saw nor felt any backup of poop anywhere in her system. 
The vet just called with the results from the bloodwork and her AST and ALT numbers are still elevated but no worse than they were two months ago. Her BUN and T4 numbers are a little low. But nothing critical and no need to do anything. Her creatinine level was normal.
So we will maintain the current regimen and keep her on the Baytril and Metronidazole along with the Sam-e and liver supplement (with milk thistle in it) for as long as she is with us. In the past when we stopped the antibiotics she would go back down hill. And each time the span between stopping them and her slipping was shorter, not to mention how much more ill she was with each bout. 
So we are content to fight this (whatever IT is) the way we have and be thankful for each day Keeper can enjoy with us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful outlook Hank.... and a lesson that cannot be brought home enough. Each and every day is a gift ( for all of us). Give that sweetheart some serious lovin' from her Dallas pals.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

You go girl!!!
I am so happy to hear how her appt went.
You are so right, we have to appreciate every day we have them with us.
Sending out hugs and kisses from Keeper's fans in Ontario


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful news, hank! And truly a lesson to live each day as if you or yours were dying (to paraphrase).


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that Keeper is doing well considering her situation. I hope you have many, many more precious days with her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful news on Keeper's vet visit. I can just hear how happy you are. we learned that same lesson with Beau that everyday is a special day when I had him. So I know what you mean. Keeper you go girl and keep up the good work. 
Hank give her a big hug from me. She is one special girl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So glad to hear this!.
Keep it up,girl!.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What wonderful news, I'm so happy for you both! You've both done such a wonderful job. 

I agree that every day is truly precious that we have with our fur babies and should be cherished.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's very good news. Thanks for putting things in perspective, I needed a little of that today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow Hank, what great news! Every day we have them is truly a blessing. I'm so glad for you and Keeper that she's doing so well!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am thankful that things have stayed the same so far. I will continue to keep you and Keeper in my thoughts, and enjoy each day!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so cheered and comforted that Keeper is doing so well! What a girl she is. . .


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Keeper is doing well. Every day with these special goldens is a blessing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keeper*

So glad to hear Keeper is doing well.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

So happy to hear that Keeper is doing well, let her life be long and happy with you Hank.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

good news. Go keeper.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So grateful beautiful Keeper is hanging in there. Your sweet girl is a fighter, Hank. : )


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hank, I am so glad to hear Keeper is maintaining..we are thinking of you.
Pam


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good news - enjoy Keeper every day.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Three cheers for Keeper! Thanks for the update, Hank. I'm so glad she is doing well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for the miracle girl and her grateful dad! Keep on keeping on, Miss Keeper


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just saw this thread and I am so happy that Keeper is doing well. YAY!!


----------

